# Oh dear!!



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I took Tilly for her first haircut yesterday. When we got there I ask the man to just take a bit of because I like the shaggy look. 
When I picked her up he had left it long on the sides and just cut it on the top of her back. It looks like she has got a massive parting and she looks like a barrel. I did not know what to say so said nothing which I regretted as soon as I got home. I will have to take her back but he's cut it so short on her back I don't want it that short all over. What shall I do??


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Pictures please! Sounds like he's given her a traditional spaniel cut. Not sure what to advise. I think you may have to bite the bullet and go short all over to match the back. It will grow soon enough and be nice and cool for Tilly for a while. I'm sure there are some more experienced owners and self groomers here that can advise you better than me!


----------



## Baru (Oct 9, 2011)

Bring her to me at barkavenue grooming n we will see what can be done to help the bad hair! 
Suz


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I might have to cut her short all over!!I so did not want that but it will grow back.


----------



## Baru (Oct 9, 2011)

Sometimes is better to go short n start from scratch.. That way you dictate how you want the coat to look!


----------



## Baru (Oct 9, 2011)

You wdnt know if the bushy park walk is on this morning would you? I can't seem to find details?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pops so sorry to hear Tilly's cut didn't go well   

I'm not sure how short the shortest part of her coat is, but you could trim her to the same length all over ... it will grow 

This post may help you a little:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It will grow back  I didnt like Daisy's cut when she was done. She ended up with too much cut off on her head and nose and a great big fluffy body She looked very strange!)where she had been blow dried. She now looks more like my Daisy. I wouldn't cut more off unless you really want to even it out. A few weekes time and you wont notice it.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Personally I think I would trim the longer parts so it's more of a similar length ... it grows quickly so in a couple of weeks you will like it more, and it won't need doing for a while. Maybe take a picture next time of what you would like, or have a go yourself.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Jojo I had a look at your web page this morning and I will take the picture in on honey tomorrow to show the man because she has got very similar fur to Tilly. I never new it would could make such a difference! You learn something new every day!!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Sue have a go myself?? I've tried that on my boys with not very good results!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> Sue have a go myself?? I've tried that on my boys with not very good results!!


Ha ha ... a bit daunting I know. I can recommend the dog grooming day course at Merrist Wood College, Guildford.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Ooh that sound good I will look into that only 20 min away from Guildford!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> Ooh that sound good I will look into that only 20 min away from Guildford!!


I'm not far away either. Eight of us went yesterday, I took Maisie. Have you seen the pics:-

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6941


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

The pics look great! Was it really hard?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> The pics look great! Was it really hard?


No, anyone could do it ... there is someone on hand the whole time to show you what to do and how to do it ... and do a bit for you. Also to advise re what equipment to buy.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you know of any courses in other parts of the country ?


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Took Tilly back on Saturday and had her cut short all over. She looks like a different dog but I'm sure it will grow fairly quickly!!! Thanks for all your advise.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Do you know of any courses in other parts of the country ?


I'm not sure about Devon, but you could enquire at local colleges. Well worth it, even if just to do mini-grooms in between more major ones.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> Took Tilly back on Saturday and had her cut short all over. She looks like a different dog but I'm sure it will grow fairly quickly!!! Thanks for all your advise.


Oh well done. I think it's best to be the same length all over otherwise they look at bit moth-eaten.:laugh: Maisie had a severe groom a week ago but it's grown a little bit already.

Do you have a photo of Tilly you could post?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

pops said:


> Jojo I had a look at your web page this morning and I will take the picture in on honey tomorrow to show the man because she has got very similar fur to Tilly. I never new it would could make such a difference! You learn something new every day!!


I am sure Tilly will look wonderful  .. cockapoos never look bad in my eyes whatever their hairdo is like .. they are just all so gorgeous


----------

